# MBTI, Socionics, and Enneagram Together



## 422201 (Dec 12, 2016)

I am an INTJ, but I have an Enneagram 4 (usually associated with INFP), and I have an EII Socionics type (usually associated with INFJ).

Anyone else have their results mixed up?


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

MissFaith said:


> I am an INTJ, but I have an Enneagram 4 (usually associated with INFP), and I have an EII Socionics type (usually associated with INFJ).
> 
> Anyone else have their results mixed up?


That does not fit dear. Now how will you deal with it? Do you really need to correlate all the typologies? Will you survive if someone says you are a freak?


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

EII is associated with Infps, not Infjs.


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

ColdNobility said:


> EII is associated with Infps, not Infjs.


There is no clear correlation here.


----------



## 422201 (Dec 12, 2016)

FoggyEyes said:


> That does not fit dear. Now how will you deal with it? Do you really need to correlate all the typologies? Will you survive if someone says you are a freak?


Haha! <: I think I will.


----------



## 422201 (Dec 12, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> EII is associated with Infps, not Infjs.


Uhh, well... actually, it is associated with multiple personality types (INTJ being runner-up), but the top one I keep reading about is INFJ.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

MissFaith said:


> Uhh, well... actually, it is associated with multiple personality types (INTJ being runner-up), but the top one I keep reading about is INFJ.


EII is equivalent to INFP

ILI is equivalent to INTJ

Funny facts just to get you more confused: if you take someone like Robespierre who is LII (INTP in mbti) in mbti forums he will be usually typed as INTJ. While if you take Balzac who is ILI (INTJ in mbti), in mbti forums he will be usually typed as INFP. And if you take Dostoyevski who is EII (INFP in mbti), in mbti forums he will be usually typed as INFJ.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

Only a bit. INFJ. IEI. 4w5. So the 4 is the only thing that is a bit out of order but I always had good Fi. That confused me at the beginning. But I like being a 4. I already am Fe dominant somehow, so an Enneagramm 2 would be a little bit too much and kinda the only other option for me.


----------



## 422201 (Dec 12, 2016)

Felipe said:


> EII is equivalent to INFP
> 
> ILI is equivalent to INTJ
> 
> Funny facts just to get you more confused: if you take someone like Robespierre who is LII (INTP in mbti) in mbti forums he will be usually typed as INTJ. While if you take Balzac who is ILI (INTJ in mbti), in mbti forums he will be usually typed as INFP. And if you take Dostoyevski who is EII (INFP in mbti), in mbti forums he will be usually typed as INFJ.


Hmm... Great info! Thanks, a lot!


----------



## 422201 (Dec 12, 2016)

Epic Love said:


> Only a bit. INFJ. IEI. 4w5. So the 4 is the only thing that is a bit out of order but I always had good Fi. That confused me at the beginning. But I like being a 4. I already am Fe dominant somehow, so an Enneagramm 2 would be a little bit too much and kinda the only other option for me.


Hello, fellow 4!


----------



## 422201 (Dec 12, 2016)

Just to clarify, I am an INTJ-T... being about 74% turbulent.


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

ENTJ 8 and ILI (followed by 98% LIE). Make sense?


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

MissFaith said:


> Just to clarify, I am an INTJ-T... being about 74% turbulent.


Were you profiled INTJ by a certified MBTI practitioner? Or a socionist or decent socionics typer? Or it's just your opinion out of tests? Did you take that huge Talanov test? I would like to see the details of your results.


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

SkyRacerX said:


> ENTJ 8 and ILI (followed by 98% LIE). Make sense?


Whislt there is a certain logic behind those combos, and even if a lot of gurus think that any enneagram type can fit any cognition, I would doubt an ILI 8. That's of course my own opinion which is based on my own conclusions and is not necessarily backed up with any official empirical studied.
You could be an LIE-Ni e8 tho, they are a bit looser in their demenour and temperament than an LIE-Te would be.


----------



## 422201 (Dec 12, 2016)

FoggyEyes said:


> Were you profiled INTJ by a certified MBTI practitioner? Or a socionist or decent socionics typer? Or it's just your opinion out of tests? Did you take that huge Talanov test? I would like to see the details of your results.


No. <: I just took a test online! I don't believe I have the results anymore. :/ I would have to retake the test. Might do that one of these days, but definitely not in the mood, ATM. =>.<=


----------



## 422201 (Dec 12, 2016)

FoggyEyes said:


> Whislt there is a certain logic behind those combos, and even if a lot of gurus think that any enneagram type can fit any cognition, I would doubt an ILI 8. That's of course my own opinion which is based on my own conclusions and is not necessarily backed up with any official empirical studied.
> You could be an LIE-Ni e8 tho, they are a bit looser in their demenour and temperament than an LIE-Te would be.


=O.O= That's too much!


----------



## 422201 (Dec 12, 2016)

SkyRacerX said:


> ENTJ 8 and ILI (followed by 98% LIE). Make sense?


 Yes.


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

Ok then it's just your own assumptions. Since you mention ""turbulent" I have a hunch that it might come out of that personality.com test which is not the most reliable one. Actually tests are not very reliable but it's probably not a secret for you. The original Talalov test contains over 700 questions, the shorter one 300 and the English version around 160. You seem to use too many smilies for an INTJ, an ethical type might fit you better. Anyway it's not a good idea to try to overlap multiple systems since they don't have the same structure. I might overTi, sorry if I overloaded you with my opinions.


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

Ti power


----------



## 422201 (Dec 12, 2016)

FoggyEyes said:


> Ok then it's just your own assumptions. Since you mention ""turbulent" I have a hunch that it might come out of that personality.com test which is not the most reliable one. Actually tests are not very reliable but it's probably not a secret for you. The original Talalov test contains over 700 questions, the shorter one 300 and the English version around 160. You seem to use too many smilies for an INTJ, an ethical type might fit you better. Anyway it's not a good idea to try to overlap multiple systems since they don't have the same structure. I might overTi, sorry if I overloaded you with my opinions.


I took the MBTI test multiple times. I've never had an MBTI test where I did not get INTJ as a result. I'm sure I've taken the test on a few websites, but the only one I can remember is 16Personalities.com. I'm also pretty positive that that's my personality type.

Also, I feel like saying that someone uses too many emotes in a sentence to be ____ is ignorant/stereotypial. I'm way too open-minded to put myself in a box... especially through text. LOL Regardless of what my personality type is... But it's all good, though. Thank you for your input, sincerely.

TBH with you, I'm not overly interested or even overly educated in personality types... I was just wondering if anyone else had gotten their results kinda contradictory to one another... I should buy a book on personality types, I guess.


----------



## 422201 (Dec 12, 2016)

FoggyEyes said:


> Ti power


erc3:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Easy, just pretend the garbage called MBTI never was, and everything works out pretty nicely.


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

MissFaith said:


> I took the MBTI test multiple times. I've never had an MBTI test where I did not get INTJ as a result. I'm sure I've taken the test on a few websites, but the only one I can remember is 16Personalities.com. I'm also pretty positive that that's my personality type.
> 
> Also, I feel like saying that someone uses too many emotes in a sentence to be ____ is ignorant/stereotypial. I'm way too open-minded to put myself in a box... especially through text. LOL Regardless of what my personality type is... But it's all good, though. Thank you for your input, sincerely.
> 
> TBH with you, I'm not overly interested or even overly educated in personality types... I was just wondering if anyone else had gotten their results kinda contradictory to one another... I should buy a book on personality types, I guess.


Your reasoning seems flawed so I am OK with being called ignorant.
Even if both systems come out of Jung, the functions seem to differ and the structure has nothing in common.
Socionics or at least model A is based on the importance of all 8 functions while MBTI goes with dichotomies only and does not dive into cognition very deeply. 
You have to understand what is a dominant, ignoring, creative, demonstrative, suggestive, role, mobilising, vulnerable functions are. 
Noone wants to be put into a box but it's typology and cognition and if you are really interested in studying those you will have to analyse the way they are expressed : speech structure, emoticons used, reasoning behind etc.
So basically INTJ in MBTI is NiTeFiSe and that's pretty it. If you translate (grossly of course) it into socionics, it will be a Ni dominant intuitive with Te creative and gamma quadra. 
Now you tested EII in socionics and it's Fi dominant with creative Ne there. Which means you are somehow a victim on one side and an infantile on another side. A gamma there and a delta here. Have you read about quadras by the way?
Just pointing out the inconsistency within your typing correlation.The only common thing we have is Te and Fi, which is quite possible.
So do you have a Te ego or are you a Te suggestive? Those are 2 different universes, my dear.


----------



## 422201 (Dec 12, 2016)

FoggyEyes said:


> Your reasoning seems flawed so I am OK with being called ignorant.
> Even if both systems come out of Jung, the functions seem to differ and the structure has nothing in common.
> Socionics or at least model A is based on the importance of all 8 functions while MBTI goes with dichotomies only and does not dive into cognition very deeply.
> You have to understand what is a dominant, ignoring, creative, demonstrative, suggestive, role, mobilising, vulnerable functions are.
> ...


You're trying to debate and explain things that I didn't ask for in the first place (going back to the initial topic - you are way off of it), and I'm just not interested, soo... I think it's probably best you find another thread that better suits your desires.


----------



## 422201 (Dec 12, 2016)

Strontphite said:


> Easy, just pretend the garbage called MBTI never was, and everything works out pretty nicely.


Haha.  Thanks!


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

MissFaith said:


> You're trying to debate and explain things that I didn't ask for in the first place (going back to the initial topic - you are way off of it), and I'm just not interested, soo... I think it's probably best you find another thread that better suits your desires.


I don't debate, all I am saying is that you don't get all the 3 theories fully enough so that's why you don't get why they don't overlap for you. Now if you opened a thread with a desire to stick only to your expectations and oriented towards specific opinions that show mistyping at least somewhere ("yes yes me too I am ENFP in MBTI and LII in socionics and e5"), you are totally right, I better leave it  Cheers.


----------



## 422201 (Dec 12, 2016)

FoggyEyes said:


> I don't debate, all I am saying is that you don't get all the 3 theories fully enough so that's why you don't get why they don't overlap for you. Now if you opened a thread with a desire to stick only to your expectations and oriented towards specific opinions that show mistyping at least somewhere ("yes yes me too I am ENFP in MBTI and LII in socionics and e5"), you are totally right, I better leave it  Cheers.


I didn't say that I didn't get them. I was wondering if anyone else got theirs mixed up.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Strontphite said:


> Easy, just pretend the garbage called MBTI never was, and everything works out pretty nicely.


Of course some people on the MBTI subforums say the same about socionics...


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Shiver said:


> Of course some people on the MBTI subforums say the same about socionics...


Bring those people to me, I'll deal with them myself...


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I'm mbti confused, ILE type 7w8. Who am i?!


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

INFJ, IEI, 6w7 3w2 9w1 So/Sp. My enneagram type has lead to me feeling a lot more... grounded and conformist, for lack of a better word, than your stereotypical INFJ/IEI. Hard to find full-type descriptions for those that I actually enjoy, although IEI descriptions are usually closer to the mark (Te PoLR is also more of an accurate descriptor than Se inferior).


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Mmm. My vibe of OP is more ESI than anything, but hey, what do I know. Def- seems to be challenger over infantile or victim.


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

Stellafera said:


> INFJ, IEI, 6w7 3w2 9w1 So/Sp. My enneagram type has lead to me feeling a lot more... grounded and conformist, for lack of a better word, than your stereotypical INFJ/IEI. Hard to find full-type descriptions for those that I actually enjoy, although IEI descriptions are usually closer to the mark (Te PoLR is also more of an accurate descriptor than Se inferior).


You may have mistyped as ISTJ because e6 and so/sp would ground you pretty much in your life approach. 
Socionics does seem to have a lot more sense to me. 
Experiencing duality is something amazing too (I knew about socionics quite a bit after this complicated experience). 
Also having an LSE mother explained a lot (it's not like I decided to type her as such because conflicts, people tend to do it a lot here, she is actually a self-typed LSE e1).


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

FoggyEyes said:


> Also having an LSE mother explained a lot (it's not like I decided to type her as such because conflicts, people tend to do it a lot here, she is actually a self-typed LSE e1).


Yeah, my father's a self-typed LIE (well, a self-typed MBTI ENTJ) and the description of socionics supervision is a surprisingly accurate take on where we conflict. We get along like champs when we're talking about big-picture stuff or hobbies, but once Te comes into play... *sigh*.

"Why is this so hard for you to understand?"
"Why is it so hard for you to understand that I _don't_ understand?"


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@422201

Probably scored EII and type 4 due to over stimulation to your Fi function, which tends to happen to your tertiary/mobilizing function; nothing new or particularly interesting.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm INTJ-ILI-514, but my OCEAN results seem to correspond more with ENFJ. Also, my Socionics results have been ILI, LII, and EII, with ILI being the most common. In Socionics, INTJ = INTp.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

INTJ, INTp/ILI, 6w5 cp so/sx


----------

